# User Support > Forum Software Support >  What's your new fiddle tune

## Mike Snyder

Long ago, I started this thread. Now when new posts come in it reads something like;

What's your #*%?# New fiddle tune? 

Looks like we're mad at fiddle tunes, and I cannot find a way to correct it. No big deal. I'm just sayin'...............it's a nice thread.

----------


## Scott Tichenor

We're aware and have been looking into this and spent a fair amount of time a couple of days ago trying to remedy the situation. Until we find the cause which appears to happen only with users using Internet Explorer, any user can fix the title of their own reply by going into Advanced reply mode and manually editing the title. And now that you've posted this here there's an added problem in that there are two threads with the same identical title. 

 :Smile:

----------

